# Harman XXV distribution blower replacement



## Pellet_Pete (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all.  After being a "taker" from this invaluable forum since my first pellet season last year, I figured I'd be a "giver" for a change.

Got through the last polar vortex fine & dandy with both stoves running, but back down to zero last night and I woke to trouble!  Wife's super sniffer picked up on some kind of burning smell, and sure enough the XXV was running hot & heavy but with no distribution blower running - not a good scenario, especially running on Stove Temp mode (which I _never_ do, but for some reason decided last night was the time to try it).  Outside of the stove was wicked hot to the touch.  Initiated shutdown at 06:30, did a search of this forum, and started diagnosing.  1. Distribution blower not running; 2. Light on indicating power to blower; 3. labored buzzy sound when put to Test; 4. Burning smell eerily similar to last year's seized-up combustion blower (before I appreciated a proper cleaning regimen). 

Once shut down, dropped the distribution fan out & had a look-see.  Yup, corroded with dust bunnies and probably a generous coating of the previous homeowners doghair.  Cleaned it out, reconnected leads & put to test mode - got a 1/4 turn out of it, but was clearly defunct, very "gummy" when spun manually.

Luckily, my stove shop had a replacement in stock.  Picked it up by 9:30, to the tune of $203, and had the stove back in business by 11:00.  Replacement came with the wire conversion kit (which I read somewhere on here is needed for some older stoves), from which I only needed a few zip ties & the full-color, very thorough directions for replacement.

One shiny new distribution blower & another thing I need to make sure to clean prior to heating season!  Bonus is, now I know what that HI-LO switch is all about!

The P61A was a real champ down the basement, kept the house in the mid-sixties throughout, even with single digits & wind.

Happy Heating!


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 22, 2014)

Darn hard to beat the p series for heat and ease of care. Cost of replacement parts are more wallet friendly too.


----------



## mik_kane (Jan 22, 2014)

If you ever need parts again, you can look at this and save some money

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...cret-so-guard-this-info-with-your-life.94568/


Did I quick look and found this, I know you needed it now just an example of what you can find

http://www.galco.com/buy/EBM-Papst/55416.29089


----------



## swalz (Jan 25, 2014)

Just order a distribution blower for my XXV, did not get it from the dealer they had to order and said it would be at least 10 days. Picked one up online using the part number from the the list Eric from Kinsmanstoves that is listed above, will be here next week.  I have the older Harman XXV do the wires match up or do a I need a wire kit?


----------



## Pellet_Pete (Jan 25, 2014)

swalz said:


> Just order a distribution blower for my XXV, did not get it from the dealer they had to order and said it would be at least 10 days. Picked one up online using the part number from the the list Eric from Kinsmanstoves that is listed above, will be here next week.  I have the older Harman XXV do the wires match up or do a I need a wire kit?



My replacement had the wire kit included in the box, apparently standard as it is not noted on the label for the box.  The end of this post has some info on the wire question: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harman-xxv-distribution-blower.60193/page-2.


----------



## johnchap (Feb 13, 2014)

mik_kane said:


> If you ever need parts again, you can look at this and save some money
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...cret-so-guard-this-info-with-your-life.94568/
> 
> ...






I WILL BOOKMARK THIS SITE ... THANKS !!  HINDSIGHT WILL JUST PISS ME OFF BUT THE FUTURE LOOKS BRIGHTER!


----------

